# signature and PM's



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry if this is the wrong place, but i have looked everywhere.

How do i get a signature and how do i PM? Or do i not get these as i am to new?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Gent said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place, but i have looked everywhere.
> 
> How do i get a signature and how do i PM? Or do i not get these as i am to new?


after a months use mate.............


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Go into the user control panel by clicking the "User CP" buton at the top. On the left hand side of that screen there is edit signature etc and send new message etc etc


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

and 100 posts . . . . .


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

I wondered have been a member for a month and couldn't send any pms.


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

ahhh ok cheers.


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

so i now have the ability to have a sig. yeah! but i cant link to my blog,

It says "BB code *url* is not allowed."

I understand what its saying i just dont understand why its not allowed as i can see loads of people with links! :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

links and sigs are all down to how long you have been a member the longer the time on the board and the amount of posts increases you from Bronze to Silver then Gold...that is the reason....


----------

